
Ask HN: What tools do you use to diagram micro-service architectures? - brookesey
Any open source or browser based tools you guys use  to document micro-service systems and all the connections and dataflows?
======
pkorzeniewski
I recommend [https://draw.io/](https://draw.io/) \- it's easy to use, doesn't
require an account and you can load/save diagrams from Google Drive, OneDrive
and Dropbox (or, of course, from your device). I've created a lot of diagrams
with it and it "just works" :)

~~~
egor83
Seconding draw.io, have been using it somewhat actively recently, do
recommend.

Seamless integration with GDrive, lots of existing templates, great experience
overall.

------
insert_silence
Most of the time I'm using PlantUML [1], since it can live in the same place
as the source code, moreover there is a IntelliJ Idea plugin which adds
PlantUML support to the IDE [2], nevertheless I think there should be plugins
available for all major IDEs.

[1] [http://plantuml.com/](http://plantuml.com/)

[2]
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/?idea&id=7017](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/?idea&id=7017)

------
lookfwd
=> [https://gephi.org/](https://gephi.org/) \+ log aggregation/tracing - see
[http://opentracing.io/](http://opentracing.io/) and
[http://zipkin.io/](http://zipkin.io/)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I like Lucidchart ([http://lucidchart.com](http://lucidchart.com)).

Does what I need, and their google-drive integration makes it easy to keep
track of the diagrams and share them with folks.

------
ryanicle
I use either [https://draw.io](https://draw.io) or Giffy Diagrams for Chrome
extension.

------
wprapido
libreoffice draw works fine for most of my charting needs. even google
drawings is not that bad. draw.io is plain awesome!

------
lsiebert
www.yuml.me is text based, which I prefer

